# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Rcuprer des valeurs d'une datawindow composite

## NMEPB

Bonjour,
Je recherche un moyen de rcuprer des valeurs d'une datawindow composite.

Le getchild ne fonctionne pas puisqu'il s'agit d'une nested dans une nested.

Qq a t'il une ide?

----------


## NMEPB

Bonjour, 

petit complment :
je sais atteindre ma datawindow composite comme ceci
dw_listes.object.dw_1.object.datawindow.objects
le seul problme c'est que le nom de la dw_1 peux changer
tous les noms de mes datawindows composite sont dans un tableau 
j'aimerais donc connaitre les colonnes qui compose mes composites.
J'ai essay de la faon suivante mais c'est incorrecte :
dw_listes.object.ls_tabnamedwc[1].object.datawindow.objects
Encore une autre faon :
dw_listes.describe(ls_tabnamedwc[1] + ".object.datawindow.objects")
a ne va pas non plus
qq peut m'aider merci

----------

